# steps to get hired as EMT



## sonic19 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys,
I just finished my EMT course and I signed up for NREMT.
My first question is, isn't NREMT just written exam? why are people talking about practical on this forum? I passed practical in my class, is there another practical for NREMT?
And what are the next steps? I've heard you have to go through the state, county, and get an ambulance license but I'm not exactly sure the exact steps or how to go about it
Any tips would be greatly appreciated
Thanks guys


----------



## ghost02 (Aug 14, 2013)

Depends on state and county. Where are you?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2013)

Where are you located?

Some EMT classes incorporate the NREMT skills test into the class test


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 14, 2013)

ghost02 said:


> Depends on state and county. Where are you?



I'm located in Orange County in California


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Some EMT classes incorporate the NREMT skills test into the class test



I'm in Orange County in California. Okay, so NREMT skills test was part of the class test for me. So after the written NREMT exam, what's next?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2013)

You have to take an "orange county expanded scope" class. 

Then you have to apply for state and county. 

Followed by an ambulance driver cert.


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You have to take an "orange county expanded scope" class.
> 
> Then you have to apply for state and county.
> 
> Followed by an ambulance driver cert.



Thanks for the response. I think the "OC expanded scope" was part of my course as well. There was a small quiz at the end and I passed it.

I guess it's NREMT written exam, state, county, and ambulance driver cert.


----------



## IndyEMT (Aug 14, 2013)

if you want a really easy IFT job apply with Liberty Ambulance. they're based out of Downey but they have an OC station in Lake Forest. $11/hr for basically driving stable patients from point a to point b


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 14, 2013)

I feel like we could market a class called how to get hired in EMS/ as an EMT and we would make a killing!!!! 

From the looks of it students are left on their own after the class.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> I feel like we could market a class called how to get hired in EMS/ as an EMT and we would make a killing!!!!
> 
> From the looks of it students are left on their own after the class.



Seems like it. I've debated posting the paper I was given in my EMT class on how to get certified but I haven't done it.


----------



## sonic19 (Aug 15, 2013)

IndyEMT said:


> if you want a really easy IFT job apply with Liberty Ambulance. they're based out of Downey but they have an OC station in Lake Forest. $11/hr for basically driving stable patients from point a to point b



Thanks for this tip!


----------



## IndyEMT (Aug 15, 2013)

sonic19 said:


> Thanks for this tip!



No worries. The company is growing so you'll have to go to downey for the hiring process, orientation and fto, but then you can work 40+ hours a week. Just make sure you tell them Indy Adams referred you


----------

